# 70 fastback



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 23, 2017)

bought this 70 fastback needs a few things but decent paint for a good start , thanks to mfhemi1969 for helping make deal happen


----------



## 71breeze (Jul 1, 2017)

Beautiful bike. Id love to own one. That is my dream bike. Those pedals don't look original tho.


----------



## 72runner (Jul 7, 2017)

71breeze said:


> Beautiful bike. i.d. love to own one. That is my dream bike. Those pedals don't look original tho.



They are correct! Till 71 they didnt have reflectors. First 3 months of 71 were clear small reflectors. Then amber small reflectors to wrap up 71. Then 72-73 big diamond long reflectors.


----------



## Ridge Rider (Aug 3, 2017)

Great original Fastback. Track down a front fender and a seat post that is straight, and you are set!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 4, 2017)

I actually sold this in order to buy a bike I had as a kid


----------

